# New to using Boveda's ? Need some information.



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Several months ago I put Five Brand New Boveda's 72% RH in my 100 Count Humidor, after Season it 3 Weeks with 84% . At the end of the three weeks of seasoning the 84% were almost dry, not rock hard but very dry.

Over the last few weeks the RH had fallen to 70% RH, today I checked it again and the RH was like 68-69% RH. Best guess the Boveda were put in service about the last week of July 2016. So they lasted & held RH about 60 Days.

The Boveda's are not as fat as when I first put them in the Humidor, do not appear to have as much moisture as they once did when new, and first put in service. I am wondering if it is time to toss the Boveda's, replace em with fresh Bovada's to increase the RH back to 72%.

The Humidor in question is a 100-125 Count, but I would guess realistically it has maybe 75-90 stick in it with lots of room for air to circulate.

Maybe put the used dying Boveda in a Tupper-Dor with other Boveda's until they are hard & dry.

Suggestions & ideas please.


----------



## Cibao Valley (Jul 8, 2015)

If it is holding steady at 68-69% then you are fine. The Bovedas always get hard over time. Keep them in as long long as they are keeping the humidity. 72% is a little high inside the humidor anyway. When the humidor RH is silightly lower than the Boveda's RH it just means that the seal is not totally totally air tight. As long as your humidity is holding constant at an acceptable percentage then you are ok.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I rehydrate mine in Tupperware with a shot glass of dw...

Can I ask why you have the rh that high and want to go higher? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I rehydrate mine in Tupperware with a shot glass of dw...
> 
> Can I ask why you have the rh that high and want to go higher?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I went with the 72% RH because where I am is very very dry, I decide after the three weeks of seasoning with the 84%ers
to go with 72% for a base line.

The next batch I buy will be 69%ers, or maybe 65%ers, but am still leaning towns the 69%ers. As even in winter with our Heat pump running keep the condo warm the air is alway dry.

My Tupper-Dors that hold over flow I am use 72% because there seals are so so, and I would not say perfect.

I do not want to go higher than 72%, would like to maintain about 70% RH because of the ambient RH that is alway low.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just keep and eye out for mold with higher temps and rh..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

When mine get crunchy in the corners I put them in a Tupperware of distilled water for several days with the lid on. Hasn't hurt them yet. I've rehydrated them this way a couple times. The membrane is water proof.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Ams417 said:


> When mine get crunchy in the corners I put them in a Tupperware of distilled water for several days with the lid on. Hasn't hurt them yet. I've rehydrated them this way a couple times. The membrane is water proof.


I have tried rehydration in a Tupperware with water in a container (small bowl) & the Boveda's around the container inside the Tupperware. Did not realize you could actually let the Boveda soak in distilled water until rehydrated.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

It's a matter of opinion. But it does work. Search around and you will find numerous threads / arguments  on the subject. Boveda are relatively cheap, it's worth an experiment isn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Ams417 said:


> It's a matter of opinion. But it does work. Search around and you will find numerous threads / arguments  on the subject. Boveda are relatively cheap, it's worth an experiment isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will try your style of rehydration.:nerd2::nerd2:


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

The only draw back is if you fully charge a boveda with as much water as it can hold it loses its two way ability. Since it cannot absorb any more water. Kind of like what happens if you take me to a buffet. Not an issue for most people but thought I'd mention it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Ams417 said:


> The only draw back is if you fully charge a boveda with as much water as it can hold it loses its two way ability. Since it cannot absorb any more water. Kind of like what happens if you take me to a buffet. Not an issue for most people but thought I'd mention it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the additional information, noted!


----------



## rembrandt100 (Sep 24, 2016)

I find the best way to recharge a bodeda is to wrap it in a wet paper towel and place it in a sealable baggie. Leave it for 3-4 days and the paper towel is dry and the pack is recharged. I believe that this way you are less likely to over fill the pack and restrict what it was mean to do in the first place. Just a thought.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The humidor leaks. The Bovedas are shedding moisture in an attempt to keep the rH up. My suggestion is to get a Tupperware or a better sealing humidor. 

As for soaking, it will work, but also degrade the paper more quickly. Passive re absorption is a slower, but more sustainable solution.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Well I found my note when I first put the 72%ers in it was about 9 weeks ago. Was told by Boveda they should last about 2 months. So they were apprently at the end of their life cycle. I put Five New Boveda's in last night & check the RH it was where it should be.

Apprently the Boveda's were at their life end, and need replacing. When I reorder New Boveda, I will go for the 69% RH Models.

Will post an FYI in a few days, I do not believe I have any leeks as I have a very good American Made will crafted humidor.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Well I found my note when I first put the 72%ers in it was about 9 weeks ago. Was told by Boveda they should last about 2 months. So they were apprently at the end of their life cycle. I put Five New Boveda's in last night & check the RH it was where it should be.
> 
> Apprently the Boveda's were at their life end, and need replacing. When I reorder New Boveda, I will go for the 69% RH Models.
> 
> Will post an FYI in a few days, I do not believe I have any leeks as I have a very good American Made will crafted humidor.


If your five Boveda packs in a hundred count humi could not get the rh up to the specified rH and they dried out in 2 months, either your humidor was not seasoned properly, or it's leaking. That moisture is going somewhere.

In any case, take the old ones as recharge them so you can swap them in when the new ones dry out.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Well I found my note when I first put the 72%ers in it was about 9 weeks ago. Was told by Boveda they should last about 2 months. So they were apprently at the end of their life cycle. I put Five New Boveda's in last night & check the RH it was where it should be.
> 
> Apprently the Boveda's were at their life end, and need replacing. When I reorder New Boveda, I will go for the 69% RH Models.
> 
> Will post an FYI in a few days, I do not believe I have any leeks as I have a very good American Made will crafted humidor.


The life-cycle isn't a set time. It's how much moisture they come with that they can lose. If you have them reabsorb some (because they are two-way), then they can last indefinitely. If you couldn't recharge them indirectly in tupperware, you were doing something wrong. So there is no Boveda life-end, for starters.

Also, if your climate is dry, it might behoove you to smoke cigars at a lower RH. Wrappers at high RH being exposed to dry air while the inside filler is still "wetter" could cause wrapper splits, etc. Not sure why you'd want a larger variance between your stored RH and smoking environment RH, but its's your call.

As far as not having any leaks.... then maybe you haven't seasoned it properly or something. If it was not leaking - the Boveda wouldn't be releasing moisture and then drying out. That's the only way those packets could go dry, unless you ordered some bone-dry cigars that sucked all the moisture out of the Bovedas. It has to be the wood, the cigars, or a leak- no way about it


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> If your five Boveda packs in a hundred count humi could not get the rh up to the specified rH and they dried out in 2 months, either your humidor was not seasoned properly, or it's leaking. That moisture is going somewhere.
> 
> In any case, take the old ones as recharge them so you can swap them in when the new ones dry out.


Well the other factor that could play into the equaision was the dryness of the 75-90 sticks that went into the Humidor after the three weeks of initial seasoning with 84%ers.

I am sure evertime I opened the lid on the Humidor the RH drops from 70ish to 65ish. I will monitor what is going on for the next week or so. But for the first 6 weeks when the Boveda's were FRESH aka New out of the package, the RH held at 71-72%.

Like I said I put Five New Boveda's in last night this AM the RH was holding at 71-72%.

Also next time I buy Boveda's they will be 69%ers. Thanks for all the help.

This is my first run with Boveda's before that I used that horrible Green Moss & Distilled Water. Hard to keep a constant RH with that setup. Boveda's Rock.

Well Report later this weekend how the New Boveda's are holding RH.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

*Sunday AM Report.*

Well I just checked my very nice pricy wood 100 - 125 Count Humidor I put NEW Boveda's in the other night, the RH is holding at 71% where it should be, all appear fine after the Boveda change out.

FYI


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> *Sunday AM Report./B]
> 
> Well I just checked my very nice pricy wood 100 - 125 Count Humidor I put NEW Boveda's in the other night, the RH is holding at 71% where it should be, all appear fine after the Boveda change out.
> 
> FYI*


*

As the other brother said...be careful with having your RH past 69%...mold/beetles tend to flourish in that high of RH. If your actual temps are below 70 degrees then I'd say you have nothing to worry about but if your temps are around 75 degrees which is unlikely where you live unless you run your HVAC 24 hours a day at 70 degrees...I'm thinking you might want to reconsider that high of RH...just the paranoia in me.*


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I am vigilant for bugs & mold. I need no problems, and ask I said when the 72%ers are dust, they will be replaced with 69%ers.


----------

